
I Can Haz $$$: The Cheezburger Network Scores $30 Million in Funding - kingsidharth
http://mashable.com/2011/01/18/cheezburger-funding/
======
alecco
It's blatantly obvious the content is ripped off other sites and it's not
"user submitted" like they claim. These corporation is hated on the forums
where it hunts for memes. It's disgusting.

------
barclay
I personally find this absolutely bewildering. I like cat pictures as much as
the next guy... but $30 million? That makes them, what a $300 mil valuation?
For funny pictures of cats?

No, really, what bubble.

------
jcfrei
this is literally ridiculous. what's this websites asset, besides the domain
name? there are thousands of other blogs with funny pictures. and anybody can
set this up in 5min by themselves. we're gonna hit a wall soon and hard.

~~~
arn
Can you also get ~300 million pages views/month and 11.6 million uniques/month
in 5 minutes?

<http://www.quantcast.com/p-75z9nhQwNH4Ek#traffic>

~~~
wladimir
I don't think that matters for his point: valuating business solely by the
domain/number of views/visitors reeks eerily of the previous .com bubble.

------
robotys
Always welcome more lolcats! (Wish there were more lolcats on programming. :P)

------
j_baker
I imagine it must be difficult to talk about Ben Huh with someone who's hard
of hearing.

Person 1: "Huh said we have to fix this."

Person 2: "Huh?"

Person 1: "That's right, Huh said that."

